# My Iron horse and some wheelie pics



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

Alright Im riding an '08 Ironhorse Warrior 4.0. We are neighbors too by the way.

Alright here is my bike:



















And here is the wheely ha:









There ya go!!


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

ah now we can put face to the ridiculous threads.


----------



## FlyingIrish (Jul 25, 2009)

your post should say "_A_ wheelie pic"


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

you're neighbors too?
what, with your bike?


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

ok seriously guys, i think we need to lighten up on the poor guy
we had our fun now lets not turn into pinkbike 2.0
At least he has the passion to mountain bike and isnt some stupid bmx punk
Even the pros had to start somewhere......


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

man nice wheelie and congrats on the bike:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)

I concur with Nick, I think it's great that we have kids who ride something other that bmx.


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

Nick_M2R said:


> ok seriously guys, i think we need to lighten up on the poor guy
> we had our fun now lets not turn into pinkbike 2.0
> At least he has the passion to mountain bike and isnt some stupid bmx punk
> Even the pros had to start somewhere......


Some people get off on making fun of people all the time sadly.

Anyways, nice bike man. Enjoy it.


----------



## Juicy (Feb 11, 2006)

Great looking bike there dude. And I wish I could wheelie half as good as you 
Now go hit the trails and post more pics


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

yeahhh, nice to se some peewee on a mtb!! go hit the trails.


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

Kudos for wearing a helmet. That should help prevent any more drain bamage.


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

Fat Chick Wheelie


----------



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

Haha!!!!! thats funny/.


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

ha he is neighbors with me but i didnt post my pics in this thread last night haha. i will post some pics in a minute prolly.
thanks!

Ha oops, forgot to post them together ha.


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

Alright here is my bike:
I have an '08 Stumpjumper FSR Comp. I have the Fox F-Series RL-32 fork (120mm) and the Triad rear compression shock. Also i am running Avid Juicy Five SL brakes with the 203mm discs in the front, and 185mm's in the rear.
Check it out:





































Questions and comments are welcome!


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

Question: Where is your helmet?


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

keep riding buddy and you'll be able to shred like Mitch Ropelato, he's from just up the road from you in Ogden and is fast becoming an int'l dominator!


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

Cantil3v3r said:


> Question: Where is your helmet?


LMAO.

Don't want to end up with Drain Bamage.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Your neighbor needs to mow his lawn.


----------



## KevinB (Oct 5, 2004)

Khemical said:


> Your neighbor needs to mow his lawn.


...and walk the dog.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

How big of a drop you do?


----------



## TonyB. (Jul 27, 2009)

I had a hard time getting my parents to buy me a $75 Huffy back in the day, sheesh.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

yah! screw you kids riding your bikes and having a good time! and get off my lawn! 

just kidding, nice to see some young rippers out there, keep riding, and you'll be better then most of the people on this board in no time!


----------



## Juicy (Feb 11, 2006)

KevinB said:


> ...and walk the dog.


AHahahaha....


----------



## ExCactus (Jun 29, 2009)

Posting the same thread in multiple sub-forums of mtbr... you kids must really want compliments!


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

Not compliments... Just wanna show my bike ha I guess.. I dunno. And also ya I need to mow the lawn. But I can't get the dog to actually walk Along side with the bike. She just attacks my shoes because they spin around and around haha... Gonna mow the lawn tomorrow probably ha. Still working with the dog tho.. She's still a puppy.


----------



## ExCactus (Jun 29, 2009)

biker_maniack said:


> Not compliments... Just wanna show my bike ha I guess.. I dunno. And also ya I need to mow the lawn. But I can't get the dog to actually walk Along side with the bike. She just attacks my shoes because they spin around and around haha... Gonna mow the lawn tomorrow probably ha. Still working with the dog tho.. She's still a puppy.


Heh I know I'm just giving you a hard time.


----------



## FlyingIrish (Jul 25, 2009)

wheelies rule.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Cantil3v3r said:


> Question: Where is your helmet?


Hey helmet Nazi!!
He's doin a frikkin wheelie in a Cul-de-sac.
NO HELMET NECESSARY!!!

- (not sarcastic smilie)


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

haha thanks and yeah i know you were jus messin.
but yeah for sure i put the helmet on when i am doing crap like trails and jumping and crap like that.. im not as stupid as a lot of 15 yr. olds ;-) ha


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

right on man!
you know what's what!


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

Wow you are 15, and your speshy is worth more than my truck...

Thats neither here nor there, but sick wheelie and ill be the helmet police, ive busted myself in the driveway before when i am not expecting it. I was glad i was wearing my helmet.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice! Both those bikes are pretty nice! 

You guys do any freeride stuff? Do you have trails close by?


----------



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks Ya we have trails close by. We are in the process of building a ladder drop.


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

ya we have trails near us cuz we live like at the base of the canyon pretty much. and yeah, the only reason i have this nice of a bike is becuase my last 3 less expensive bikes (500 bucks each) got stolen in my backyard so i finally cleared some garage room and the insurance got me some cash to buy a new bike so i got a stumpjumper.. would like to have an enduro though ha.. well thanks


----------



## 69nites (Aug 20, 2008)

more manuals less wheelies.


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

were trying haha. manuals are hard but they are cooler i think..


----------



## jpculp (Jul 11, 2009)

did you buy it youself or did your parents buy it for you?

mine mike me buy all my stuff so i ride a mongoose otero super instead of a specialized pitch right now


----------



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

Thats Alright! My bike is only worth 600 dollars I can't afford a nice bike or I tell you what, I would have a pimped out Iron Horse Sunday.  When i get a new bike (this one will last until the end of next season) I will try to start saving for a nice DH bike.


----------



## BRienecker (Dec 2, 2008)

kamikazee ideki said:


> I concur with Nick, I think it's great that we have kids who ride something other that bmx.


 whats wrong with bmx? alot of mtbers started riding bmx,i did


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

ha i dont see anything wrong with BMX ers.. i think some of them are tight. do agree that some can be "punks" though.. ha. im friends with a few BMXers and they are pretty cool. i dont know how they jump so well on something with no suspension at all. (even though i understand in some ways that helps) its just some of the stuff they do w/o suspension is crazy.. my friends cant afford MTB's so they stick with BMX but if they could then im sure they would do both. they have rented MTB's in moab and stuff though and they love em. love their BMX's though too.
and yeah i bought it mostly myself if you consider what i lost from all the other bikes i got stolen from me that i paid for haha. my parents paid for about half of the first bikes but i pretty much paid for the last bike myself. would have paid for all of them myself if i could have had a job at 13/14.. cant really get a job at 15 either unless i wanna go back to cleaning toilets for an elementary school again every day after school. ha not worth it IMO.
Thanks for the compliments and stuff!


----------



## 550 (Jul 26, 2009)

I cant pull a wheelie to save my life :-/

I have to agree that anyone doing anything can be punks. I modify cars, and I have seen my fiar share of punks with cars that deserve some respect totally give me the cold shoulder when I try to drop a compliment.

It just breaks down to people in general can be punks. ahaha


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

haha yeah, you can find punks everywhere you go. not just specifically in one thing. ha. (not to be hitting down on the guy who said "bmx punks" though!)
thanks guys!


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

I havent been on mtbr in a very long time, this makes me remember why i left....


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

Why did you leave? is it cuz were "just kids" or something?
I hate when it has to come down to that. kids are more capable of doing things than some people give kids credit for.. haha. that made me sound all angry. im just saying its all about if your havin fun.. haha
and thanks for the comments everyone!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

mack-a-nator said:


> I havent been on mtbr in a very long time, this makes me remember why i left....


what does?...you are very vague..


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

That's all I'm wondering ha.. Sorry if I came off rude


----------



## Mammoth Lover (Jul 21, 2009)

Its good to know other people my age Mountian bike. Being 15 in high school and hating all the usual sports like basketball and football it seems like I am a reject haha. I tend to do stuff like mtb, dirtbike, and stuff like that I dont play team sports. Oh and nice bikes I might be getting a 08 Norco Six Three soon!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Umm, skating takes balls - FYI
I'm 35 - skatin since I was 11 - when boards were shaped like 'goldfish'; before McTwists...


----------



## Mammoth Lover (Jul 21, 2009)

highdelll said:


> Umm, skating takes balls - FYI
> I'm 35 - skatin since I was 11 - when boards were shaped like 'goldfish'; before McTwists...


Yah I didnt mean that...i edited it. I am really tired hahah.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

drain bamage said:


> Thats Alright! My bike is only worth 600 dollars I can't afford a nice bike or I tell you what, I would have a pimped out Iron Horse Sunday.[


You would.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Mammoth Lover said:


> Yah I didnt mean that...i edited it. I am really tired hahah.


great!!
now my post makes no sense!!
- just like the rest of them...:lol:


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

mack-a-nator said:


> I havent been on mtbr in a very long time, this makes me remember why i left....


haha yea man haha I can't imagine what ur talkin about haha.


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

Mammoth Lover said:


> Its good to know other people my age Mountian bike. Being 15 in high school and hating all the usual sports like basketball and football it seems like I am a reject haha. I tend to do stuff like mtb, dirtbike, and stuff like that I dont play team sports. Oh and nice bikes I might be getting a 08 Norco Six Three soon!


Exactly how i am.. dont play team sports and never really wanted to. i go quad riding now and then. trying to get a yamaha yfz 450 soon. im also thinking about selling my bike and gathering up some cash to get an ironhorse 7.3 or bighit fsr 2 (2008 probably)
Thanks guys!


----------



## justcheckin (Feb 19, 2009)

just a little urban freeriding


----------



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice, the Monster sticker really sticks out and looks great!!!!


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

dude if that drop was out front of my house (or in my neighborhood etc..) then i would def do it! haha what are you ridin?? looks pretty beefy if you ask me! ha thanks for the pic!


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

hey maniac, wheres the pic of the ladder drop you guys built that you were going to post up


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

oh yeah i just took some.. 1 minute and ill post them up here and in the other thread.
Almost forgot to post em. 1 sec


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

Here are those pics ya asked for.. half way done, about 11 feet long as well.










And one for comparison with the dog.









What do you think?


----------



## justcheckin (Feb 19, 2009)

that ladder drop looks sick, try and put it over 10 ft high. my bike is an 03 Trek Bruiser 3, i got manitou sherman slider plus forks, with rhyno lite rims, and raceface cranks, e13 chain guide, im trying to sell it. im not one for single pivot frames. but i got the frame for 50$ on ebay so i had to build it up..its an awesome bike! i hit a 15 ft drop with is and even tho it has only 6" on the back and 7 up front it rides like a dream! where do you guys live?, i would love to ride a ladder like that. maybe i should build some any advice?


----------



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks! We live in Sandy, Utah. Ya the highest drop I did was just like a 5 footer to tranny since I cant find any bigger but I would def do a 6 footer to a clean landing! My fork isn't the best just a marzocchi mz comp with preload adjustments and only 120mm of travel. It has too much damping so it doesnt absorb hits and impacts like drops very well. We are trying to put it as high as we can without making the run up ramp too steep and bucking us or something...


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

yeah for sure..haha. if i got a frame for 50 bucks off ebay then for sure i would build it up!! i wouldnt be able to resist..


----------



## justcheckin (Feb 19, 2009)

i was thinking of parting my bike out.


----------



## justcheckin (Feb 19, 2009)

how wide is that ladder?


----------



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

Each rung is 2 and a half feet wide, we made it nice and wide just in case ya know?


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

yeah fo sho.. ha i would part my bike out but i dont want to get stuck with parts im not gonna use. good for making money though. hah
What are you riding justchecking?


----------



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey did you get my PM I sent you Maniack?


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

yes i did...
Hey everyone, i got a question. how much do you think i could sell my bike for? i have a thread on it with mroe info about maintenance etc... if you check it out and leave a post, or PM mme with an offer possibly i would really appreciate it!
thanks!


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

Why dont you damn kids stop wheeling in front of my house.... 









lol


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh my heck.. Drain bamage, ITS JOE!!^^ oh my gosh.. Ha wow.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

this thread kinda made me sick . i like the bike but when you type ha or haha every other sentence . its just sickening


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

nice xc bike


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

yeah i notice i do say haha a lot. 
and thanks for the compliment


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

nuck_chorris said:


> this thread kinda made me sick . i like the bike but when you type ha or haha every other sentence . its just sickening


Yeah I don't understand the single "ha", it's just annoying...


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

its kind alike lol, but i dont like using lol. im trying to cut down, its just a habit.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

all are bad...only say ha! as an exclamation. (as in "ha! i got you sucker")
haha or lol or rofl are only to be used for when you are actually doing so...hardly does anyone really 'laugh out loud' and never does someone roll on the floor laughing - c'mon 

this Sh!t needs to stop.

'haha's' can be reserved for internal chuckles when appropriate - ie. when referring to something SOMEONE ELSE said - not what you're saying.
otherwise, you look like a looney haha. ya know haha
rofl


----------



## TonyB. (Jul 27, 2009)

highdelll said:


> all are bad...only say ha! as an exclamation. (as in "ha! i got you sucker")
> haha or lol or rofl are only to be used for when you are actually doing so...hardly does anyone really 'laugh out loud' and never does someone roll on the floor laughing - c'mon
> 
> this Sh!t needs to stop.
> ...


haha!


----------



## justcheckin (Feb 19, 2009)

this is funny, can we get back to the topic instead of thrashing people for saying HAHA, HA!, LOL, or rofl, or lmao...sh*ts annoying


----------



## TonyB. (Jul 27, 2009)

justcheckin said:


> can we get back to the topic


Is there a relevant topic here? LOL

Seriously GTFO there and ride. You've got a $2k bike for chrissakes and you're doing wheelies in the driveway? Could do that with a Pacific from Target.


----------



## justcheckin (Feb 19, 2009)

wish i could ride! but its been raining here in NY and my parents wont bring me to the mountain to ride


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

justcheckin said:


> this is funny, can we get back to the topic instead of thrashing people for saying HAHA, HA!, LOL, or rofl, or lmao...sh*ts annoying


AGREED. you guys got your point by, now onto a new topic. i understand what you are saying, no need to keep saying it over and over. its not hard to get the first time. its like a freakin broken record, and that is annoying too.

Soo.. Just checkin, what are you riding in that pic? im interested. i wish i had more stuff to ride in my neighborhoods, but thats why i am byuilding a ladder drop. so i dont have to ride my bike to the mountians 5 miles just to get to a trail head and ride up it until i get to the fun part. thats why i wanna get into DH/FR. i dont like riding so much up just to ride 5 minutes down and get ready to ride 30 minutes back up again. if i could drive the first 5 miles uphill then i wouldnt mind it so much. i know that sometimes uphill riding will be a part of DH riding, but i would rather ride up a trail than ride up a road and then get to a trail which i also have to ride up. by then i am starting to get kinda tired if you know what i mean.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

justcheckin said:


> this is funny, can we get back to the topic instead of thrashing people for saying HAHA, HA!, LOL, or rofl, or lmao...sh*ts annoying


LOL... I really did! - that was funny 

to BM... chill out homie! - 
HAHA!! [email protected]

out............


----------



## Mammoth Lover (Jul 21, 2009)

TonyB. said:


> Is there a relevant topic here? LOL
> 
> Seriously GTFO there and ride. You've got a $2k bike for chrissakes and you're doing wheelies in the driveway? Could do that with a Pacific from Target.


I love when people say stuff like this but dont even know the guy. How do you know he only does wheelies in the driveway? He prolly hits up trails all the time. If I got a 2k bike I would do wheelies in my driveway along with riding trails:thumbsup: !


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Ok people lets stop acting like fools, why do we have to bash some kid just because he posted a pic of himself doing a wheelie, yet quite a few people bash him for it

Mods please lock this bloody thread


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

its too early for them to lock it( 4:30 where i live).

hopefully soon


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

I mostly just want to see a picture of buddy hitting a 15ft drop on a $50 ebay frame :thumbsup:

Or maybe a video would be better...


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

You guys realize you are all arguing with a bunch of 15 year olds, I wonder what you are hoping to accomplish by doing so, you aren't going to change them, or make them grow up any faster.

I personally would prefer if they were given their own section of mtbr to hang out in so we don't have to read about drain bamages mz comp with too much damping (mz comps have no hydraulic damping to speak of), but as that is not the case, he is free to post here. I think the best course of action would be to make sure all these threads are saved, then email them to them in say 8 or 9 years, they will probably get a laugh out of them.

Oh and to the op and friends you will probably be better accepted here if you spell check your threads, and at least make an attempt to write in complete sentences.


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

If i could drive then i would be hitting up trails all the time. i might be hitting a trail later today because i can get a ride. its not like im ONLY doing wheelies in my neighborhood. sheesh. i swear people think we are handicapped or something just because we are teens. i agree that you guys dont know me so you should stop being rude. id be willing to bet that if i never said i was 15 then this thread would be going a whole different way. so lets just drop it here, and forget all about it.
see ya


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

www.pinkbike.com


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

i dont understand anything about pink bike because ive never been to their site.. can someone explain?
thanks


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

please please please lock that bike up EVEN IF ITS IN YOUR GARAGE. if you have had three bikes stolen from your back yard, chances are someone knows you have bikes and will be keeping an eye out. garages are EXTREMELY easy to break into and if that bike isnt securely locked to something immovable, like a part of the house that can't be easily cut or unbolted, its going to be gone too.

i just had my cheapo commuter bike stolen and it sucks. i cant even imagine how upset i would be if one of my nice xc/dj bikes was stolen, or, god forbid, my dh bike...


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

alright thanks man! i sure will


----------



## 2clue (Jun 9, 2007)

biker_maniack said:


> alright thanks man! i sure will


Get a U-lock, not just heavy chains since its in your garage someone could just sneak in a big bolt cutter and snap the big heavy chains in a second. Have the bike U-lock to something like a pipe or post in the garage. Also have up to date pictures of your bike and the serial codes all written down so that you may have records of it.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

why did you leave them in your back yard?


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

because every time we cleaned out the garage i had to leave them out overnight and someone had to be watching me because i dont think that it was coinsedance that the night i left it out it was stolen. the first one that got stolen was because we had no room in the garage at all, so it always stayed outside. 
thanks


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

highdelll said:


> Hey helmet Nazi!!
> He's doin a frikkin wheelie in a Cul-de-sac.
> NO HELMET NECESSARY!!!
> 
> - (not sarcastic smilie)


cul-de-sac is french for asphalt hemorrhage.


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

any more work done on the ladder drop?


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

not yet i am still thinking of the rest of the design and considering building a dirt on-ramp instead of another wooden one. i have some ideas for the rest of the drop so i am going to consider each and talk with my neighbor about them in the next while.
Thanks!


----------



## azonicrider188a (Mar 18, 2006)

threads like this is what got me banned 3 times


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

nice.. but yeah i think we just need to forget all thats been talked about and talk about something else, or just not talk at all.
see ya
Thanks!


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

no more shitty threads ok?:nono:


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

I agree 
thanks


----------



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

Do you think i would be any faster and better at Downhill if I had a DH bike? How much better would I be? Same with freeride


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## azonicrider188a (Mar 18, 2006)

brillantesdv said:


>


i second that notion. :skep:


----------



## carrot_top (Aug 22, 2007)

drain bamage said:


> Do you think i would be any faster and better at Downhill if I had a DH bike? How much better would I be? Same with freeride


i think it depends on the person more than the bike (unless your doing DH trails with huge drops and what not...then the bike does have some importance)...There might be a slight speed difference with the better suspension since it will soak hits in better, but it all boils down to the riders skill....theres people who kick my @ss on the local trails with rigid fixies....and we have some rough sections in there that i dont know how i would make it through without suspension....


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

http://barackpalm.ytmnd.com/

http://palmface.ytmnd.com/


----------



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh cool ya I will start saving for a DH bike then I guess.

Do you think the 2010 44 tst2 will feel really plush and buttery smooth?


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

MODS

Please lock this stupid thread now


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

Depending on how many wild trails and jumps and drops you have maybe dont give up your current bike, dont care how strong you are cranking 40 pounds around all the time cant be fun........

If you are selling the current bike maybe another idea would be to get one of the newer long legged trail bikes like the Giant Reign X, 7 inches front and rear and only mid 35ish pounds (Cannondale has the MOTO I am sure most brands have a hardcore trail or freeride light type bikes)

I will keep an eye out for your new drop pictures



drain bamage said:


> Oh cool ya I will start saving for a DH bike then I guess.


----------



## KevinB (Oct 5, 2004)

drain bamage said:


> Oh cool ya I will start saving for a DH bike then I guess.


The bike you have now is more than adequate for honing the skills that you'll need when you do eventually get a better bike. I would suggest waiting on that purchase for one or maybe even two years. You haven't yet hit the major growth spurt that'll pretty much decide how tall you'll ultimately be. You want to wait for that to happen so that you can buy a correctly sized bike.


----------



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

OK thanks I have a bomber mz comp fork and when I go down a somewhat hard and kind of intense trail going really fast (doesnt have any drops or jumps) I only use about 70mm of the travel because I use a zip tie and it goes just past the middle of the fork when I am done with the trail, is this alright or does it make it very hard for me since it is so stiff. I dont know much about it so...


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

drain bamage said:


> OK thanks I have a bomber mz comp fork and when I go down a somewhat hard and kind of intense trail going really fast (doesnt have any drops or jumps) I only use about 70mm of the travel because I use a zip tie and it goes just past the middle of the fork when I am done with the trail, is this alright or does it make it very hard for me since it is so stiff. I dont know much about it so...


it's a good thing school starts soon...

sentence structure kids. sentence structure.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

let it die


----------



## KevinB (Oct 5, 2004)

drain bamage said:


> OK thanks I have a bomber mz comp fork and when I go down a somewhat hard and kind of intense trail going really fast (doesnt have any drops or jumps) I only use about 70mm of the travel because I use a zip tie and it goes just past the middle of the fork when I am done with the trail, is this alright or does it make it very hard for me since it is so stiff. I dont know much about it so...


What does your fork use for a spring? Air or coil? If it's an air spring, try adjusting the air pressure. If it's coil, try backing off the preload all the way. You could also try getting a softer spring (again assuming it's coil), but you may eventually have to put the current spring back in when you gain some weight. The other thing you should check is the oil levels; if they're a bit on the high side, it'll make the fork more progressive near the end of the stroke.

How much travel do you use when hitting some drops? The concern is that if you make the fork plusher for trail use, it might bottom out for more freeride oriented activities.


----------



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

Well, even on like say a 4 footer to tranny it will not get that close to bottoming out. I think I will just order a new spring for it or take one of them out. IMO compared to my friends 08 fox 32 f series mine has a lot more damping maybe just because it is coil, I dont know. I got a new spring for my weight that should be here tommorow. Also i need to get a new rear free hub because mine broke and it makes alot of noises. Also if I upgrade to the fox vanilla r I would have to have it ordered with a lighter spring and maybe need a new wheel that has 20mm thru axle.


----------



## Mammoth Lover (Jul 21, 2009)

brillantesdv said:


> it's a good thing school starts soon...
> 
> sentence structure kids. sentence structure.


First of all you need to revisit school if your worried about grammar because you need to work on your own instead of discriminating his. You didnt even use caps or complete sentences ( I dont care at all, but the fact that you were telling him to use sentence structure bugs me.). I really dont care because this forum is not GRAMMAR.COM. Sure maybe he could make things more understandable but come on.

And all you guys are whining and complaining that you all hate this thread and stuff but instead of being an adult and ignoring it you guys keep bumping it and complaining.

Also, i have been to many forums (Probably 8) and all of them are nice people (not saying you guys arent) and I just have better impressions of those forums. They dont f*cking care whether I use a capital letter at the beginning of my sentence, they don't mock me that I am only 15, they don't kuss me out, and they are willing to help me out no matter what. I am not impressed with mtbr at all and in fact I am leaving. More then half the posts on here are you guys complaining and stuff. It really upsets me that you guys are really this rude to this little guy. Instead of giving him crap just let him know that this thread isnt the best, and tell him not to make threads like this anymore (but however it does keep you guys interested huh?). I thought this forum was to help people out and share stuff and just relax and talk about things that we like to do (I.E. MOUTNAIN BIKES!). Instead we like to moan and groan at what its not.

I am sure many of you will qoute this and kuss me out and call me douche and what not, but I dont care. You'll tell me I need to go back to school and worry about grades (I get straigh a's by the way). You can do what you want.

Anyways I am leaving MTBR.

**You dont have to put me on your ignore list this is MY LAST POST ON THIS FORUM!**


----------



## KevinB (Oct 5, 2004)

drain bamage said:


> Well, even on like say a 4 footer to tranny it will not get that close to bottoming out. I think I will just order a new spring for it or take one of them out.


There are two springs? 

(Usually the spring is in the left leg and the damper is in the right. I know next to nothing about that fork though; maybe there are two springs...)


> IMO compared to my friends 08 fox 32 f series mine has a lot more damping


More damping? Or a greater spring rate?


> I got a new spring for my weight that should be here tommorow. Also i need to get a new rear free hub because mine broke and it makes alot of noises.


Yeah, try the softer spring. And get your hub fixed.


> Also if I upgrade to the fox vanilla r I would have to have it ordered with a lighter spring and maybe need a new wheel that has 20mm thru axle.


That's significantly more money. Save it for the next bike.


----------



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

Ya OK thanks. I dont know if there are 2 springs on my fork. his fork is an air fork so I don't know if those are just naturally less plush and less damping (not as thick feeling) I will definatly have to start saving for a somewhat inexpensive downhill/freeride bike. whichever one. I dont know If I should just get a new spring or some new springs for my fork or if I should just take out one spring if there are 2.


----------



## KevinB (Oct 5, 2004)

drain bamage said:


> Ya OK thanks. I dont know if there are 2 springs on my fork. his fork is an air fork so I don't know if those are just naturally less plush and less damping (not as thick feeling) I will definatly have to start saving for a somewhat inexpensive downhill/freeride bike. whichever one. I dont know If I should just get a new spring or some new springs for my fork or if I should just take out one spring if there are 2.


I looked for a Marzocchi service manual for that fork, but came up empty. (I'm a RockShox fan at the moment; they have good service manuals and they sell some decent rebuild kits.)

My suggestion is to open it up and see what you have. My guess, but it's only a guess, is that the spring is on the left side and the damper is on the right.

If there are two springs, you should not expect the fork to work properly with one of them missing. I have an '02 MX Comp (I think) which is an air fork. You had to pump air into both sides and keep the pressures equal. If you didn't, it would unbalance the fork.

Yes, save for a new bike. Try to avoid sinking too much more money into your current bike.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

The MZ comp is a very basic fork, I have taken one apart. There is a spring in both legs, and no I REPEAT NO DAMPING whatsoever, it doesn't even have a rebound circuit. If you want the fork to be softer so you can get more travel, the stock springs are probably way too heavy for you. Open up the fork (all you need are allen wrenches, and maybe a crescent wrench) and try removing the hard plastic/rubber bottom out bumpers at the bottom of the fork. If that doesn't make it soft enough the try taking out one spring all together.


----------



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok thankyou!!!! I will try it!


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Here is what I think, and I'm going out on a limb here, make a post, where you list the specs of your bike (incl spring weights for example) and your riding weight, then ask for advice on what you can do to make your bike better suited to you. Tell them what kind of riding you do and plan to do. There are a lot of knowledgeable people here that are willing to help (if you don't get too pinkbike...)

Don't exaggerate either, like if you say you're going to hit a 15ft drop, then no one will believe you (I know I won't) and you lose any cred you may have, like buddy with that shot of him going off of a "little" 3-4ft drop, when its clearly no higher than his wheel or just over 2ft.

Regarding getting a more "DH" bike making you faster? My advice is to tweak what you have, understand what does what. When you start to see what aspects you like, and what you don't and start KNOWING that certain parts of the bike are limiting you, only then look at getting a new bike (or if you break it).

Plus you're young, and likely still growing, no point in dropping coin on a bike that will be too small for you soon... :thumbsup:


----------



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

ok Thank you,

I am running the fox vanilla r rear shock with a 450 pound spring and a 2.39 inch stroke. I ordered a 250 lb spring for my weight of 90 lbs and it should be here today, I am going to maybe take out one of the springs in my fork so it is softer. I recently crashed and got slightely injured with maybe a broken arm but most likely just sprained and some road rash on my knee which I really hate! My next bike will probably have to be under 1500 dollars. Like maybe the 7 point 3... it wil take me about 2 years to save for that bike so while I am saving I will just rock with this bike. I do know the fork is limiting me to some stuff. I do hit the bumper on my back shock how it is with the preload collar barely touching the spring. I will keep this spring I have for free riding and the spring I ordered for just Downhill where I might need very plush. The highest drop I did was i took about 6 picnic tables and put them next to a hill and dropped off them with my bike coming down approx 6 feet, I dont know if that would be considered a 6 foot drop or a 3 foot drop. Its small because there is nothing really else I have found to hit yet with a good run out.


Also I may need some youth knee pads if I get more into free riding and hucking off of bigger stuff. because my only protection I have know is just my full face helmet, which saved me yesterday from some head injury,

EDIT: I just took the screws out on the bottom leg of the fork, what do I do now? All it is is just a little hole thing, anyone know what i can do?


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

Any update on the ladder drop? Lets see pics and lets see it in action


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

drain bamage said:


> ok Thank you,
> 
> I am running the fox vanilla r rear shock with a 450 pound spring and a 2.39 inch stroke. I ordered a 250 lb spring for my weight of 90 lbs and it should be here today, I am going to maybe take out one of the springs in my fork so it is softer. I recently crashed and got slightely injured with maybe a broken arm but most likely just sprained and some road rash on my knee which I really hate! My next bike will probably have to be under 1500 dollars. Like maybe the 7 point 3... it wil take me about 2 years to save for that bike so while I am saving I will just rock with this bike. I do know the fork is limiting me to some stuff. I do hit the bumper on my back shock how it is with the preload collar barely touching the spring. I will keep this spring I have for free riding and the spring I ordered for just Downhill where I might need very plush. The highest drop I did was i took about 6 picnic tables and put them next to a hill and dropped off them with my bike coming down approx 6 feet, I dont know if that would be considered a 6 foot drop or a 3 foot drop. Its small because there is nothing really else I have found to hit yet with a good run out.
> 
> ...


Ok using a spring calculator for your shock (7.5" i-i X 2"stroke) and your rider weight 90lb the 250lb spring is about right, the 450lb would be down right horrible! (note the preload adjuster should be turned half a turn or a turn into the spring to hold it properly from memory)

You can play around with this yourself, given you are so light, I would add the weight of the bike to the rider weight...

http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx

(you are the single pivot fox category)

The screws you just took out from the bottom of your fork hold all the internals together! If you are lucky you can get them back in with out having to dismantle the fork completely! Do NOT lift your bike up, or the whole thign will fall apart on you!

Have a look here

http://manualer.happymtb.org/marzocchi/

I'll bet the 2006 MZ's are pretty similar to what you have, the screw you want to remove is the top cap, ie the big thing on top of each stanchion. The only time you remove the bottom bolts is to seperate the lowers from the stanchion/crowns... good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

I really won't matter which way he takes the fork apart, there are no complicated parts in there, just a spring with a rubber elastomer in the middle on both sides. There's no semi bath oil either. just a bunch of grease.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

except one way he can take the spring out and put the cap back on, the other way the lowers drop of the stanchions and you still can't get at the springs...


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Yea your right, I remember how that fork is put together now, It has been over 2 years since I had one apart, definitely can only get to the springs through the top. Just saying it wouldn't be the end of the world if he took the lowers off (assuming he bolted it back together properly). Thanks for the correction, hate to give out bad advice.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

no worries man  

I'm kinda waiting for the next post where he asks about putting the lowers back on


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

essenmeinstuff said:


> I'm kinda waiting for the next post where he asks about putting the lowers back on


You aren't the only one.


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

You could also cut a few coils off to rice it out.


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

I just had some barbecued chicken and ribs. It was good.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

ok let the thread die now


----------



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

wait, one more thing, how do i take off the things on the top of the stanctions to get one spring out. the person at the shop said it will ruin it if I do it but does he just not know? because on the right side of the fork it is just preload adjust and left side is just like a cap thing but it doesn't look like it could come off.


----------



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

Anyone? answer the question and then we can let the thread die.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Use a pair of vice grips or large pliers to grip the plastic at the base of the preload adjusters, they should unscrew without much trouble.


----------



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok thank you...


----------

